# angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee



## starkeeper1983 (12. Februar 2009)

ich hatte vor mit kumpels über ostern an die ostsee zu fahren und wollten angeln ich besitze einen fischereischein aber meine anderen vier kumpels nicht dürfen die da mit angeln oder nicht?


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

Ick gloobe dat wird in Deutschland ohne Schein schwer, gloobe sogar gar nicht...


LG Jan Peter


Änderung:Gibs wohl doch, dann will ich mich da mal anschließen


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

in mecpom gibt es nen touri- fischereischein, erhältlich in den bürgerbüros oder auf`m amt. 6 wochen gültig + erlaubnisschein für ostsee.


----------



## natural-chiller (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

In Meklenburg Vorpommern kann man sich einen Touristenschein Für 3  Monate austellen lassen


----------



## djoerni (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

herzlich willkommen hier bei uns!
es gibt da eine möglichkeit sich bei den örtlichen gemeinden einen "urlaubsschein" zu besorgen. einfach mal bei der gemeinde/stadt wo ihr hin wollt anrufen. dann läuft das!


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> in mecpom gibt es nen touri- fischereischein.


 
Gibt´s den nicht auch in Schleswig Holstein? Ich meine, sowas mal gehört zu haben.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

In Mecklenburg Vorpommern gibt es einen Touristenangelschein. Den und den Küstenschein müssen sich deine Kumpels holen. 
In Schleswig Holstein gibt es sowas auch. 
Mit diesen Scheinen sollte es auch für deine Kumpels möglich sein angeln zu gehen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Gibt´s den nicht auch in Schleswig Holstein? Ich meine, sowas mal gehört zu haben.....|kopfkrat


 


Yeep, so ist es....


----------



## Raubfischer001 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

soweit ich weiß darf mann an den meeren ohne angeln?!:/


PS.: Mega Respekt für des Board hier^^#6


----------



## djoerni (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

nö! weder mann noch frau darf das! musst nen schein kaufen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*



Raubfischer001 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß darf mann an den meeren ohne angeln?!:/
> 
> 
> PS.: Mega Respekt für des Board hier^^#6



Das gilt für MeckPom zumindest nicht. Da brauchst Du immer einen Fischereischein und einen Küstenschein.


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

ohne schein, nur mit perso geht nur an der nordsee in niedersachsen


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischereischein


----------



## Micky (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

*Schleswig-Holstein* = In den jeweiligen Ordnungsämtern kannst Du (bzw. Deine Freunde ohne gültigen Fischerreischein) einen orangen "Urlaubsangelschein" kaufen. Damit bist Du dann berechtigt zu angeln, auch auf der Ostsee.

*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern* = Auch hier bekommst Du bei den Ordnungsämtern den besagten orangen "Urlaubsangelschein", musst für die Ostsee jedoch ZUSÄTZLICH eine Küstenschein erwerben. Den Küstenschein musst auch DU als Fischerreischeininhaber erwerben, anosnten kann es teuer werden...


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ohne schein, nur mit perso geht nur an der nordsee in niedersachsen


 
Richtig. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, besagt das niedersächsische Fischereigesetz:
"Bei der Ausübung der Fischerei ist ein gültiger Fischereischein *oder* der Personalausweis mit zu führen...."
Dies gilt allerdings nur für die freien Küstengewässer (Nordsee, Unterelbe etc)


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

Hi,
der Touristen-Fischereischein in Meckpomm gilt für max 29 Tage, in SH weiß ich es nicht. 
In Meckpomm brauchst du dazu noch den Küstenschein für 20,- Euro/Jahr in SH ist der nicht nötig.


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hi,
> der Touristen-Fischereischein in Meckpomm gilt für max 29 Tage, in SH weiß ich es nicht.
> In Meckpomm brauchst du dazu noch den Küstenschein für 20,- Euro/Jahr in SH ist der nicht nötig.


sh= 40 tage


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

http://www.rueckenwind-ferien.de/floatinghouses/zusatzangebote/angeln/touristenfischereischein.html
sh habe ich nichts zu online gefunden.


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

Hier kann man was nachlesen.... Zu SH:

http://www.kiel.de/Aemter_61_bis_92/73/Service_73/Fi_info.htm


----------



## yallamann (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

Nordsee:
Weder in SH noch in NdS ist zum Angeln in der Nordsee ein Fischereischein erforderlich.

Ostsee:
SH: Fischereischein
MV: Fischereischein und Fischereierlaubnisschein

Fährst Du mit nem Kudder von Deutschland nach Dänemark brauchst Du auch noch den Dänischen Fischereierlaubnisschein.

Wie bereits von den Vorpostern erwähnt gibts in SH und MV nen sog. Touristenschein.


----------



## Finke20 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

:vik:

Hier die Korrekten Infos zum Touristen Fs von MV.

Der zeitlich befristete Fischereischein wird dem Antragsteller nur *einmal im Kalenderjahr* und nur für einen Zeitraum von *bis zu 28 Tagen* erteilt. Bei der Erteilung im Monat Dezember ist zu beachten, dass die Höchstdauer der Gültigkeit von 28 Tagen im Kalenderjahr ggf. nicht erreicht wird. Der Touristenfischereischein wird nicht kalenderjahrübergreifend erteilt. Antragsteller können Bürger anderer Staaten, anderer Bundesländer und auch Bürger aus dem Land Mecklenburg-Vorpommern sein. 
Der befristete Fischereischein wird als Touristenfischereischein von den örtlichen Ordnungsbehörden und dem Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei M-V erteilt. Die örtlichen Ordnungsbehörden können weitere Ausgabestellen (Tourist- und Kurverwaltungen) in die Ausgabe der Dokumente einbezogen haben. 

Für die Erteilung des zeitlich befristeten Fischereischeins ist bei der Ordnungsbehörde folgendes vorzulegen:

Schriftlicher Antrag auf Erteilung des Touristenfischereischeins
Erklärung zum Erwerb der Kenntnisse und über Verstöße gegen fischerei-, tierschutz-, umweltschutz- oder wasserrechtliche Vorschriften (Formblatt s.o.)
Personalausweis
Soweit der Antragsteller die postalische Zusendung des Fischereischeines beantragt, muss den Antragsunterlagen eine Kopie des Personaldokumentes beigefügt sein. Die Ordnungsbehörden senden i.d.R. den erteilten Touristenfischereischein auch zu, so dass das Dokument rechtszeitig vor dem Urlaub erworben werden kann. 
Die Erteilung des zeitlich befristeten Fischereischeines ist gebührenpflichtig. Die *Gebühr* beträgt 20,- Euro [§ 2 Abs. 4 FSchVO]. Mit der Gebühr sind die Fischereiabgabemarke und die Informationsbroschüre bereits abgegolten. 
Der Touristenfischereischein M-V gilt ausschließlich auf dem Hoheitsgebiet (Binnengewässer und Küstengewässer) des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, er kann in den anderen Bundesländern nicht gegen einen regulären Fischereischein umgetauscht werden. 

Gruß aus MV Finke20 #h


----------



## yallamann (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

Datt nenn ich mal ne ausführliche Information!
#6


----------



## Finke20 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*



yallamann schrieb:


> Datt nenn ich mal ne ausführliche Information!
> #6


 
:vik:

Danke yallamann das ist so meine Art.   Was nützt es wenn man nur Teilinfos bekommt.

Gruß Finke20 #h


----------



## dorschkillercr (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

Hallo, 

besitze den Fischereischein Baden-Württemberg,benötige ich für die Länder MV.und SH.einen zusätzlichen Schen?




     mfg dorschkillercr


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*



dorschkillercr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> besitze den Fischereischein Baden-Württemberg,benötige ich für die Länder MV.und SH.einen zusätzlichen Schen?
> 
> ...



einen erlaubnisschein für die entsprechenden gewässer.

antoni


----------



## Hunter2006 (1. März 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

Also in Meck Pomm gibt es den Touristenschein 
du bzw. deine Freunde musst aber noch zusätzlich eine Küstenkarte kaufen


----------



## Angelspass (2. März 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*

Also jetzt noch mal für mich- habe nähmlich damals bei meiner Prüfung gelernt das man am Meer keine Tageskarte braucht um am Strand zu fischen.
Wenn ich Urlaub in
- Mecklenburg-Vorpommern mache brauche ich einen Küstenschein
Wenn ich Urlaub in
- Niedersachsen oder Schleswig-Holstein mache kann ich ohne Tageskarte  am Strand fischen

hab ich das so richtig verstanden. #c


----------



## caddel (2. März 2009)

*AW: angeln ohne fischreischein auf der ostsee*



Angelspass schrieb:


> Also jetzt noch mal für mich- habe nähmlich damals bei meiner Prüfung gelernt das man am Meer keine Tageskarte braucht um am Strand zu fischen.
> Wenn ich Urlaub in
> - Mecklenburg-Vorpommern mache brauche ich einen Küstenschein
> Wenn ich Urlaub in
> ...



Jepp, so ist es. 
Immer vorausgesetzt, das Du einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein hast.


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. März 2009)

*... und plötzlich wird alles anders*

Auf der Tagung des Binnenfischereiverbandes MV wurden ein paar Forderungen gestellt und Zustimmungsbereitschaft aus Schwerin signalisiert:

http://www.ln-online.de/news/pdf/2551675

Mal sehen was da unterm Strich bei rauskommt.


----------

